

Show HN: Can you do 100 Push Ups? - TheAppDeveloper
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.com.jhdigitalsolutions.pushupsfree

======
TheAppDeveloper
1\. Choose your fitness level. 2\. Put your device on the floor and start
training. 3\. Count completed push-ups by touching screen with nose.

Simple :)

------
nstart
I actually laughed out and said out loud "ha! This is so cool". Nice one

------
cromulent
Great thanks :)

My iOS app only gave me 2 weeks free so I never got to 100.

~~~
iDemonix
Two week free trial on an app this simple? I'm surprised there's no free
version, it's just a glorified counter.

